# The Myth (Jackie Chan) ???



## WyldFya (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this movie, or know anything about a release date for the US? I read a little synopsis of it, and it sounds interesting. The music from it is really good too, as with most of his movies Jackie sings many of the songs on the sound track.


----------



## gardawamtu (Dec 11, 2006)

I have this movie on DVD from Hong Kong.  I did not know that there would be any release date for the US.

It is a fun movie -- sort of a cross between Indiana Jones and Hero.  The scenes from India were the best and they have some great scenes involving Kalaripayyat (spelling?).

Jackie Chan is at his best and has a couple of fun co-stars.  It is a great, though a bit campy, movie.


----------



## WyldFya (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah, so maybe it hasn't yet gotten a US release plan.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2006)

Some of Jackie Chan's movies that are made in Hong Kong can take up to 2 years or more to reach the US so there is still hope.


----------

